# What do u think of these? Hygetropin and serono serostim



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have just bought 10x10iu of hygetropin with yellow tops and a tribal swirl design in the lid? Ive heard good thinks about this and the price was quite good

heard a lot of bad things about serono! it came in a sealed box with tamper stickers with dates printed over 3boxes of 2x 8.8mg bottles BUT it is the loose powder and the metal caps with the arrow embossed in the lid? It mixes well and i have had numb hands during sleep after using 1 8.8mg bottle over 3days and the book inside says it should only come with 4 boxes not 6?

prior to this i have been using europharmas EUROTROPIN with great results but the last box didnt mix and went cloudy so im trying alternatives

any info or opinions welcome


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr lins hyge by the looks of your photo, if so gtg. On the tribal patern on top of the lid can you see the writing BIOTEC?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The serono is fake they do not make 8.8mg vials, it does have GH in but it is not pharma that is for certain


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> The serono is fake they do not make 8.8mg vials, it does have GH in but it is not pharma that is for certain


this.

dont get your pants pulled down on the Serono price either. I know lads that got sucked into source saying its pharma and they paid well over the odds....only to crash back to earth as they got nothing from it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I know guys who have used the serono and been very impressed. They paid ame as generic (if not a bit less)

Def fake as the lads have said but they had different experiences than clubbers mates.


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

The serono was reasonably priced to be fair and after being on europharma eurotropin for approx 3months @ 6iu per day 5on 2off and carrying on with the same dosage of serono i am noticing more from the week being on the serono so i think it is gtg

As for the HYGETROPIN well i scratched off the code entered it on the website stated on the sticker and it said it was a fake product, so i emailed the website mod and gave them the details of the product incase there was an online problem and recieved this email

From; ??Roney???

Hello,

Thank you for visiting DO NOT PUT UP SITES FOR GH!!!!!! and being interested in our product.

The following message is you put on my website.

Just purchased a 100iu kit with yellow tops with a tribal design on the lid almost resembles a curly mustache......

Scratched the code and endered it didnt match (9084-2580-3306-8240)

Batch number; 20120301

Mf date; 2012.03

Exp date; 2014.02.

The product you bought is FAKE! Please tell me where you bought it?

Best regards

So this means there is fake tribal yellow tops on the market i will post pics of the lids and stuff


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

I know your saying the serono is a copy/fake but to be honest i rate it more than eurotropin its the closest thing iv used comparing to the pfizer36 cartridges but they are the same price as a full kit for 36iu i cant afford this im thinking of getting another pen to run along my serono & hyge just use it IM on chest legs and arms days and fill up on the rest for the other days? Is this worth while?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ashmass88 said:


> I know your saying the serono is a copy/fake but to be honest i rate it more than eurotropin its the closest thing iv used comparing to the pfizer36 cartridges but they are the same price as a full kit for 36iu i cant afford this im thinking of getting another pen to run along my serono & hyge just use it IM on chest legs and arms days and fill up on the rest for the other days? Is this worth while?


the issue is that the serona is fake and sources are selling it as pharma, it may have GH in it may be GHRP you do not know....

can i ask what you expect from GH if it is muscle mass then you are using the wrong drug depending on what your understanding of the word Mass is


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the issue is that the serona is fake and sources are selling it as pharma, it may have GH in it may be GHRP you do not know....
> 
> can i ask what you expect from GH if it is muscle mass then you are using the wrong drug depending on what your understanding of the word Mass is


That is true mate i didnt pay pharma prices it was pretty much the same price as the hyge and euro

the reason i am using hgh is for clean gains i have just finnished my pct from a cyp, parabolan and anavar and t3 cycle which i was trying to get rock solid possibly to go into a show in september as a 1st timer as a very close mate and training partner has just been to represent wales in cyprus...... I was advised by the lady and gent who run the gym to run this cycle plus the hgh so i started the growth prior to the cycle i had great results i am just carrying the hgh through my break to try keep my gains and clean looking mass then to have a couple month break off the hgh then back on cycle and hgh just before show


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

ashmass88 said:


> The serono was reasonably priced to be fair and after being on europharma eurotropin for approx 3months @ 6iu per day 5on 2off and carrying on with the same dosage of serono i am noticing more from the week being on the serono so i think it is gtg
> 
> As for the HYGETROPIN well i scratched off the code entered it on the website stated on the sticker and it said it was a fake product, so i emailed the website mod and gave them the details of the product incase there was an online problem and recieved this email
> 
> ...


Sorry i didnt realise there was a link on the email and i was unaware that that is a source i thought it was just an information site


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pics posted of hygetropin lids sorry pscarb i didnt realise it was a source i thought it was just an info site ill check b4 i post again sorry


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

ashmass88 said:


> The serono was reasonably priced to be fair and after being on europharma eurotropin for approx 3months @ 6iu per day 5on 2off and carrying on with the same dosage of serono i am noticing more from the week being on the serono so i think it is gtg
> 
> As for the HYGETROPIN well i scratched off the code entered it on the website stated on the sticker and it said it was a fake product, so i emailed the website mod and gave them the details of the product incase there was an online problem and recieved this email
> 
> ...


You have defiantly gone to the right hygetropin site haven't you? The .cn one not the com.cn?

Just checked yeah they're coming up as fake


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

SSJay said:


> You have defiantly gone to the right hygetropin site haven't you? The .cn one not the com.cn?
> 
> Just checked yeah they're coming up as fake


It will show fake if u type a code more than once and yes i did go to the right 1 it was on the email but had to be edited cos u cant put sites up for gh i tried both sites and that is an email from hygeCN

ill let u all know when i start using it after this serono is gone how it is


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The problem with chinese gh is so many copies are being made, counterfeits with security stickers, some without, some match, some dont, some have active ingredient and some dont, its just a bit of a minefield to be honest.. Proof is in the pudding.

You could have a code that matches but you get nothing from the product, you could find you have a code that flags up fake but you find the product great.

Buying pharma grade could be your best bet but that obv comes with a cost.


----------



## thebear (Aug 31, 2009)

Had the same fakes with the same code,the writing with the batch number looks almost burnt onto the box??

Sure 1 of clubber langs friends had them too and had them tested and there was all sorts in it!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thebear said:


> Had the same fakes with the same code,the writing with the batch number looks almost burnt onto the box??
> 
> Sure 1 of clubber langs friends had them too and had them tested and there was all sorts in it!!


aye, got a mate not short of a bob or two, had a Dr Lins 100iu kit tested, kit had no security sticker on. Ended up finding some sort of crystallised sugar and a drug given to heart attack victims. Had to wikipedia both names of the ingredients, was shocking to read about them.


----------



## FARVE (Aug 18, 2013)

The edges of the design are more crisp and letters more defined on the real Dr Lins.


----------

